# Como detectar frecuencia de un DTMF, radio motorola GM300; y encender un bombillo



## mcavalier (Feb 14, 2013)

Buenas, estoy haciendo un proyecto; y quisiera diseñar un circuito que al detectar un sonido DMTF, (MOTOROLA GM 300 http://www.repeater-builder.com/motorola/parts-catalogs/gm300-parts.pdf ), CAPTAR ESA FRECUENCIA, Y LLEVARLO A UN CIRCUITO, QUE HAGA PRENDER LA LUZ DE UN BOMBILLO. La preegunta que tengo es como detecto esa frecuencia, esa radio capta muchas frecuencia, pero una en particular. Agradeceria que me den ideas gracias


----------



## miguelus (Feb 14, 2013)

Buenas noches mcavalier

Solo necesitas detectar los Tonos DTMF. Hay varios Integrados que realizan esta función...
MT8870, CD22204, MC145436...

Pregunta a San Google, te dará muchas respuestas

Estos integrados tienen una entrada de Audio y cinco salidas, cuatro para el código detectado en Binario, la otra es un indicador que se pone a "0" o a "1" indicando que el código recibido es válido.

Sal U2


----------



## mcavalier (Feb 15, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches mcavalier
> 
> Solo necesitas detectar los Tonos DTMF. Hay varios Integrados que realizan esta función...
> MT8870, CD22204, MC145436...
> ...



Gracias, por el aporte... adjunto un video que es masomenos lo que quiero hacer 



...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 16, 2013)

Buenos días mcavalier

Eso que se escucha no son tonos DTMF, es un sistena denominado Tonos Secuenciales, normalmente es una serie de Cinco o Seis tonos con una frecuencia y duración determinada.
Los fabricantes de equipos de comunicaciones, p.e. Motorola ofrecen unos módulos que se conectan en el interior de equipo y realizan esta función, en equios más modernos, esta función es programable.
Consulta en el manual del equipo acerca de la activación de esta función.

Sal U2


----------



## mcavalier (Feb 17, 2013)

gracias Miguel lo revisare es un motorola GM300..


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola, lo que quieres hacer es muy simple en los equipos motorola, esta en la programación y la salida la tomas del conector de accesorios del pin 4.
http://www.g0hwc.com/motorola_gm300_gp300.html


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.repeater-builder.com/motorola/maxtrac/maxtrac-option-plug.html

http://www.repeater-builder.com/motorola/maxtrac/maxtrac-option-plug.html



http://www.repeater-builder.com/motorola/maxtrac/maxtrac-option-plug.html



This is a radio output port. It is an open collector output which saturates to A+ supply when active. It is normally used to drive an external relay or sense lead. It duplicates the function of J3-3 of the five pin logic board. When active it can source a maximum current of 250 mA.
The pin has a 10 K ohm resistor pull-down to ground on the logic board. and uses a PNP transistor to switch it up to 12V. This pin does not work as an active low pin (i.e. pulling something to ground), only as an active high (that is dragging something up to +12v). If you want an active high output to drive a reed relay which has the other side of the coil to ground, this is your pin (but don't forget to check that the backwards diode is present on the coil pins).


----------



## mcavalier (Feb 17, 2013)

gracias Ruben eso era lo que quería saber. ahora solo me queda añadirle un.circuito para prender un bombillo l..DIste con la.solución


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Motorola-External-Alarm-Relay-Kits-HLN9328B-Maxtrac-GM300-PM400-CM300-/320968226237

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Motorola-External-Alarm-Relay-Kits-HLN9328B-Maxtrac-GM300-PM400-CM300-/320968226237



Dentro del relay hay un diodo.


----------



## mcavalier (Feb 19, 2013)

Si me percate, gracias por la informacion muy completa, alguna recomendacion mas que me des para empezar? Gracias nuevamente.. Lo de ebay no esta disponible para mi pais.
Entonces ruben para recapitular, desde el pin 4; tengo mi salida que activara un relay, para prender un foco por ejemplo; pero solo si tiene la frecuencia ya programada para la radio; esta bien?


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 19, 2013)

Lo que necesitas es el software y el rib de programación del equipo, una ves que tenes esto lo conectas a la computadora lees los datos de la radio y después procedes a modificarlos, frecuencia de rx y tx, cantidad de canales y cuales a escanear, identificacion de ptt, llamada privada para un canal (puede haber 20 equipos en la misma frecuencia pero solo sale en uno), chequear que la radio a la que vos llamas se encuentra dentro del radio de cobertura si el operador no te contesta por que no esta (te contesta con un pitido), alertas con letras en el displey, tiempo de tx, que no transmita si hay otro hablando para que no  "pises" la otra estación (suena un pitido y no transmite al presionar el ptt), potencia de salida, y otros que ya no me acuerdo, hace rato que no programo.
En tu caso lo queres es programar el conector de accesorios, para eso luego de leer los datos de la radio debes acceder al mismo ( creo que era f9) y programarlo con el tono PL o DPL según creas conveniente y la frecuencia del mismo, si la otra radio tiene el mismo tono pero no la misma frecuencia no anda (me refiero a la frecuencia del tono no a la frecuencia de tx que desde luego tiene que ser la misma). Los tonos PL DPL son exclusivos de motorola no son tonos DTMF por lo tanto con otros equipos que no sean motorola no te van a andar (no se los nuevos de otra marca si ya lo tienen incorporados) tu radio seguro tiene los tonos apagados por tal motivo no te va a funcionar tal  como esta, y si están prendidos no sabes si son PL o DPL y  la frecuencia, por lo tanto no va a andar. No te preocupes si tenes el software y el rib es una papa, te quedan 5 pines mas para programar de acuerdo a lo que quieras hacer.
Saludos.


----------

